# Rare Earth Magnets



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this info with us.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Dusty.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're welcome folks …isn't it funny how a Magnet ad magically appeared at the bottom of this page ? LOL


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, I do use these quite a bit and will order when I run low.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have bought them regularily from ebay and been very pleased but beware they are usually disapointingly smaller than anticipated.LOLAlistair


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ is another very good source.


----------

